# Iceland Trawlers Thorkell Mani and Juli



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Good Day

My name is Clarence Vautier and I looking for photos and info on two trawlers that was fishing off Newfoundland in February 1959. The Juli was lost with either 30 or 31 crew and the Thorkell made it back to port. 


Thanks
Clarence Vautier


----------



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

Is this one of them?

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/259662/title/thorkell-mani/cat/522

Al


----------

